# e560 charger



## cottie (Apr 17, 2010)

has anyone with a E560 had any problems with the battery charger Whist away the control panel didnot show the mains was connected and the leisure battery was not registering, Checked all the fuses all okay ,Buzzing sound from charger thats all.Have contacted dealers they are removing it and sending to swift.MOTORHOME only 19 months old[align=center] :?


----------

